# Stick Baits



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Cleaning out from the garage and never casted many stick baits off the pier. These are the ones that I complied and I think the ones to left in the picture will be worthy a try.

I got a lot of firetiger due to my muskie fishing days, but I have a couple rapala magnum in firetiger plus the white/blue. Are their any others you guys seeing worth trying? I know my biggest problem will be water depth.

Popper: I already caught fish with that one. I change the treble hooks to just big trokar's. Caught 1 red and 2 balcktip already. Not this season yet though.


----------

